# Look, Ma! I can jump!!



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

My friend who helps me with TJ actually discovered he is a brillant jumper! This is video of his second or third day of jumping! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf0_FOQ_nMQ

I don't jump, and don't desire to, but I can't get over how nice he looks, how willing, and he has so much fun doing it! Kate says he's the most awesome jumper she's ridden, and she's ridden some fancy show jumpers 4ft. and higher! He'll never go that high (and shouldn't as he is a bulky Friesian), but is ready to show some Baby Green divisions!!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thats so cool. And pretty horse!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You should consider doing a little bit of jumping. Sticking to that height would be perfectly fine. It looks like he actually enjoys it. Might be a good thing for him to do some jumping, freshen up his routine  maybe have that girl jump him for you?


----------

